# Can anyone verify if these Bluetooth Retrofit Kit Part numbers are available?



## m3evolution (Feb 6, 2003)

Can some one in europe verify if these parts are available for order? How much will they cost and can we import them to the US?

Here is what I have collected so far: 

84 64 0 152 501 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 03/2002 with option 640) 

- hands-free microphone 
- insert for phone console 
- mobile phone eject box 
- charging electronics 
- bluetooth antenna 
- misc brackets 
- hex bolts and nuts 

84 64 0 153 221 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 03/2001 without option 640) 

- hands-free microphone 
- insert for phone console 
- mobile phone eject box 
- charging electronics 
- bluetooth antenna 
- misc brackets 
- hex bolts and nuts 

- headlining cover 
- frame for microphone 
- microphone cover 
- retrofit wiring harness 
- cable adapter 
- mobile phone antenna 
- antenna cable 



European and US E46 3-Series Coupe and Sedan: 

84 64 0 152 501 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 03/2002 with option 640) 
$450 exkl. VAT 

84 64 0 153 221 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 03/2001 without option 640) 
$650 exkl. VAT 

84 21 6 925 216 Ericsson T39 Snap-in Adapter 
84 21 6 930 108 Nokia 6310 Snap-in Adapter 
$60 exkl. VAT 


Option 640 is the mobile phone preparation (antenna and phone wiring). 

Here you have all the partnumbers! 



European and US E46 3-Series Coupe and Sedan: 

84 64 0 152 501 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 03/2002 with option 640) 

84 64 0 153 221 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 03/2001 without option 640) 

European and US E46 3-Series Convertible: 

84 64 0 152 504 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 03/2002 with option 640) 

84 64 0 153 223 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 03/2001 without option 640) 

European and US E46 3-Series Touring: 

84 64 0 152 502 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 03/2002 with option 640) 

84 64 0 153 219 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 03/2001 without option 640) 

European and US E39 5-Series Sedan: 

84 64 0 152 506 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 03/2002 with option 640) 

84 64 0 153 224 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 02/2001 without option 640) 

European and US E39 5-Series Touring: 

84 64 0 152 507 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 03/2002 with option 640) 

84 64 0 153 226 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 02/2001 without option 640) 

European and US E53 X5 SAV: 

84 64 0 152 505 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 
(from 04/2002 with option 640)


----------



## m3evolution (Feb 6, 2003)

*Thanks Rs2!*

Yes I think I got these part numbers from you from another board. Who can I contact to order the bluetooth kit from and how much does it cost? Were you able to install it in your car? Is there any pics on the internet of it?

Thanks again.

Tommy

Email if you like @

[email protected]


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

Can someone post information and/or a link on this so I can educate myself on it a bit? I have heard of Bluetooth technology, but I know very little about it. Please?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

tboogie said:


> *Can someone post information and/or a link on this so I can educate myself on it a bit? I have heard of Bluetooth technology, but I know very little about it. Please? *


Here you go.

http://www.bluetooth.com/


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

The bluetooth kit should work with any bluetooth phone, correct? The inserts are just for charging as I understand it and are optional.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

RS2 said:


> *The mobile phone cradle is for charging and connecting to an external antenna.
> 
> /RS2 *


Right, but is it necessary? I. e., can I get everything *but* the cradle and still have a functional bluetooth system, albeit without the ability to charge or use an external antenna?

I'm asking because I'm loath to give up cupholders (they are nice for long trips) and I don't have either of the phone models listed for the cradle.


----------



## m3evolution (Feb 6, 2003)

RS2 said:


> *You should be able to order the Bluetooth retrofit kit from any BMW dealer in Europe but due to some reason (local approval and legislation?) BMW doesn't ship the kits yet in all countries (England and others).
> 
> Thanks for all the info RS2
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

dlloyd1975 said:


> *Right, but is it necessary? I. e., can I get everything but the cradle and still have a functional bluetooth system, albeit without the ability to charge or use an external antenna?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm loath to give up cupholders (they are nice for long trips) and I don't have either of the phone models listed for the cradle. *


From what I've read, no, you would not need that part of the kit. You could keep your phone in your shirtpocket (or whereever) and it would transmit through the BT kit.



Edit: Having taken a look at the manual posted above, I could well be wrong. It appears that the mounting kit is necessary to "pair" (i.e., initialize a connection) the phone with the car unit, as well as a couple of other features. I would think one could do this without the unit, but it at least suggests there is some need, at least temporarily, for the mounting kit.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

RS2 said:


> *No, it's not necessary. You can use the Bluetooth system without the cradle.
> 
> And BMW will release more cradles for other phone models over time.
> 
> /RS2 *


Yes that's what I've heard too, I'm waiting for them to release the snap-in adapter for Siemens S55.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Hmm... nothing for my pre-9/01 build? 

Oh well.. not a big deal I guess. Renewed a 1 yr contract w/ ATTWS after I bought the Siemens S46 (which doesn't have bluetooth). Maybe on my '04 car when my lease runs out.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks to Alex I got reply from BMW Group Niederlassung München 

"Hello,
here are the prices :
84 64 0 152 501 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 397,41€
65 50 0 143 549 TV function retrofit kit 711,21€
32 34 2 229 230 M Steering wheel 305,17€
Prices plus Tax 16% in Germany
The parts are delivery from the Main-stock.
2-3 Days.
Please let me know when do you come to germany ,to pick up the parts
i will order and reserve the parts for you.

Price error,mistakes and changes reserved"


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks to Alex I got reply from BMW Group Niederlassung München 

"Hello,
here are the prices :
84 64 0 152 501 BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit 397,41€
65 50 0 143 549 TV function retrofit kit 711,21€
32 34 2 229 230 M Steering wheel 305,17€
Prices plus Tax 16% in Germany
The parts are delivery from the Main-stock.
2-3 Days.
Please let me know when do you come to germany ,to pick up the parts
i will order and reserve the parts for you.

Price error,mistakes and changes reserved"


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I don't know the exact exchange rate right now but it looks like it's ~ $470 with tax. When you add shipping (first you need to find somebody to do it for you) it'll be around $600. Even with the cost of the Bluetooth phone it still makes it a better option than crappy $800+ Motorola kit we get here now.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Please keep us posted on your progress... I've been using a Jabra bluetooth headset since December. BMWNA really needs to get these kits over here...

What I'm interested in knowing is if there is an in-between kit since US-spec cars are alredy pre-wired. FHopefully they will have another kit to fit the pre-9/01 cars since pre-wiring is already there in the US...

(In Europe, the pre-wiring is optional).


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *I don't know the exact exchange rate right now but it looks like it's ~ $470 with tax. When you add shipping (first you need to find somebody to do it for you) it'll be around $600. Even with the cost of the Bluetooth phone it still makes it a better option than crappy $800+ Motorola kit we get here now. *


The Euro flucuates around eqaul to the US dollar. A couple of cents either way is whee it normally is.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

03BMW330 said:


> *Thanks to Alex I got reply from BMW Group Niederlassung München
> 
> "Hello,
> here are the prices :
> ...


I wonder if I can get them to delviver them to me at the Frankfurt airport during a layover? If so, I may be there in about 3 weeks.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> *The Euro flucuates around eqaul to the US dollar. A couple of cents either way is whee it normally is. *


1 EUR = 1.08281 USD 1 USD = 0.923524 EUR

The dollar has been losing considerable value against the Euro over the past year.

2002 graph
http://www.x-rates.com/d/EUR/USD/hist2002.html


----------



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

I just ordered a MY2003 330xi that has a mid-March '03 production and April delivery. Is there anything that will be pre-wired for the US version of this vehicle that hasn't already been integrated in previous months? I'm wondering if I'll need the *full* retro kit mentoined above, or if BMW will have already included some of those components here.

Also, what exactly is included in the retro-kits? Just the phone cradle and power/antenna jack? If so, you'd think there would be a relatively easy hack for this. Maybe the bluetooth technology is already built into the OBC.. ?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

is there an e-mail for the BMW Group Niederlassung München?

Thanks


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

I second that. Anyone have an email for them?

While we're on the subject, can we safely assume the post 2002 kit will work on a 2004 car?

Thanks.


----------

